# IBEW Local 103



## fjenn (Sep 27, 2013)

Does anyone know when the 103 is accepting applications for this year?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

fjenn said:


> Does anyone know when the 103 is accepting applications for this year?



Welcome to ET:thumbup:


You should contact them and get an application in as soon as you can.

http://www.bostonjatc.com/Apply-Now.aspx

Don't let them say no ,,go get them:thumbsup:


----------

